# Old Pentium 5? X86_ANCIENT_MCE kernel 2.6.31

## chris.c.hogan

I was just running through the configuration of kernel-2.6.31-gentoo and came across X86_ANCIENT_MCE. The help on it reads:

 *Quote:*   

> Support for old Pentium 5 / WinChip machine checks (X86_ANCIENT_MCE) [N/y/?] (NEW) ?
> 
> Include support for machine check handling on old Pentium 5 or WinChip
> 
> systems. These typically need to be enabled explicitely on the command
> ...

 

Now, I know the WinChip chips were an old Socket 7 competitor to the Pentium. However, I've never heard of the Pentium 5. The last of the numbered Pentium series that I know of is the Pentium 4. Are they talking about the Pentium M? Or is this a typo and they meant Pentium?   :Confused: 

----------

## Jaglover

 :Confused: 

Might it be they meant i586? Although IIRC all Pentium chips from very beginning were i686 compliant.

----------

## Monkeh

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Might it be they meant i586? Although IIRC all Pentium chips from very beginning were i686 compliant.

 

They probably mean P5, which is the codename for the Pentium. Which is an i586 CPU.

----------

## Simba7

..Intel Pentium and Pentium MMX processors are i586.. The Pentium Pro is a i686 processor.

Same for AMD K5 and K6 processors. They're i586-class processors. I'm not sure about Cyrix and IBM processors, since I get a Kernel Panic immediately when I boot the System Rescue CD.

----------

## poly_poly-man

just a clarification - 486 and earlier lacked MCE, and 586 had it, but it's been broken for a while?

----------

## Jaglover

One more clarification, according to Intel specs AMD Kx are i686. But they lack cmov, thus CHOST i586 for GCC.   :Razz: 

----------

